# xcode et base de données



## net.angel (12 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

Analyste programmeur de profession , je debute sous xcode .
j'aimerai creer des petits freeware pour m'amuser. Or dans les projets que je voudrai devellopper j'ai besoin de faire appel a une base de donnée.
En fait je voudrai distribuer mes logiciels avec une base de donnée. Un peut comme lorsqu'on develloppe avec Real basic qui integre une base de donnée.
Connaissez vous un article qui aborde le sujet sur internet (personnellement je n'en ai pas trouvé) . J'ai bien pensé a SQL-Lite, mais j'aurais besoin d'un petit exemple de code pour debuter. Je voudrait si c'est possible eviter de passer par odbc...

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juillet 2005)

net.angel a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Analyste programmeur de profession , je debute sous xcode .
> j'aimerai creer des petits freeware pour m'amuser. Or dans les projets que je voudrai devellopper j'ai besoin de faire appel a une base de donnée.
> ...



Une discussion est ouverte en ce moment sur les bases de données :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104960
Peut etre pourrais tu y participer ?

Cordialement


----------

